# Preamplificador Micrófono Electret



## xesp1 (Dic 4, 2009)

Hola!!

He estado buscando un circuito preamplificador y he encontrado varios por el foro y por la red (por ejemplo, los que adjunto).

Os comento mis principales dudas:

1. El preamplificador con transistor parece ser el más común, pero supongo que tendrá más ruido que un operacional. Además, al simularlo en PSPICE he podido comprobar que no se obtiene mucha ganancia a las frecuencias deseadas para mi proyecto (80 a 2000 Hz).

2. Algunos de los circuitos con operacionales necesitan una alimentación demasiado alta para obtenerla mediante pilas, porque creo serían muchas y haría que tanto el tamaño como el peso del dispositivo fuesen demasiado elevados.

3. Algunos de los operacionales necesitan alimentación simétrica.

Espero vuestras respuestas!! Un saludo!!

PD: Evidentemente, acepto propuestas distintas a las que adjunto.


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Dic 20, 2009)

que tal xesp1!!

en lo personal no me convencen esos circuitos, te paso un link de un tipo que tiene una bocha de circuitos incluso el del pre para electret, este micro es para calibracion de montoreo es de respuesta plana y es omnidireccional, todavia no lo arme pero ya voy a poner manos a la obra

http://sound.whsites.net/project93.htm

Saludos!!


----------



## xesp1 (Dic 21, 2009)

Vinylpsichedelic, gracias por responder!!

Le he echado un vistazo al artículo del link que me has pasado.
Desafortunadamente, creo que para mi proyecto no será válido; ya que, según he podido entender, el circuito que ahí aparece necesita alimentación phantom y mi diseño debe ser portátil y de dimensiones y peso reducidos.

Si tienes alguna otra idea, no dudes en transmitírmela.

Un saludo!!


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Dic 21, 2009)

si te fijas bien, en la version de operacional:



> Opamp Version
> 
> Getting enough current from the phantom supply of a mixer is not a trivial task. If the two 6.8k feed resistors are shorted to ground, the maximum available current is only 14mA, but with no voltage at all. For a workable current of (say) 10mA, the *maximum available supply voltage is 14V DC. *Getting the current as low as possible is a fine goal, but all opamps need some current to operate, and the powering circuit shown in Figure 7 is a relatively simple way to achieve the desired results.
> 
> This is the receiving end of the phantom supply, and it powers the microphone and opamp line driver. This circuit can be expected to handle sound levels up to about 110dB, and possibly more - this is more than sufficient for any microphone that is not used in close proximity to loud vocals or instruments.











> A similar (but slightly more complex) method for deriving the DC from the signal lines is used by Crown in their PZM microphones, and similar circuits are also used in other (similar) mics. How does it work? It is actually quite simple. Q1 and Q2 are operated as current sinks, and the load is connected to the emitters. Because a current sink (or source) has an extremely high impedance on the collector, there is minimal loading of the signal lines. The DC appearing at the bases is filtered by C1, so the collectors only "see" the DC - the AC signal is left untouched except at extremely low frequencies (less than 1 Hz for the circuit shown above). R14 (marked **) is described as "S.O.T", or select on test. This resistor needs to be chosen so that the *DC is about 10V with a normal phantom supply of 48V. A zener may be used instead, which will give a little more voltage range *- depending on the opamp used.




segun entiendo este ingles  dice que el maximo de alimentacion son 14V porque tiene los dos transistores a la salida que te dejan regular la tension del phantom, estos transistores no trabajan con la señal por que tienen alta impedancia en el colector, asi que podes eliminar los transistores y conservar las etapas con operacionales, yo calculo que una bateria de 9v es suficiente para alimentar ese bicho, eso si, te entrega una señal balanceada por lo que si queres podes eliminar el segundo operacional (salida pin 3) para hacerla  desbalanceada ya que este es solo un amplificador inversor haber si te paso la reforma..........


----------



## xesp1 (Ene 11, 2010)

Hola, Vinylpsichedelic!!

Antes que nada pedirte perdón por no haberte respondido antes, pero la verdad es que durante las navidades no había mirado el foro.

Retomando el último mensaje que me dejaste, ¿crees que el circuito preamplificador que me facilitaste puede ser una buena opción? ¿Funcionará con una alimentación de 9V?

Espero tus respuestas. Un saludo!!


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Ene 11, 2010)

Yo creo que sí, si tenes protoboard probalo, viéndolo mejor, por ahí sacaría R12, esta medio al p**o, despues si queres mas ganancia subí el valor de R9 de 33K y ahí fijate que valor te convence mas, yo creo que hasta 100k podes meter, es solo una etapa no inversora cualquier duda pregunta de vuelta. saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 11, 2010)

R12 y R13 desacoplan el circuito amplificador de las capacitancias parásitas del cable.
No son imprescindibles, pero sí útiles.

Cuidado que eso no es un preamplificador, sino un circuito para balancear la señal de salida del electret. Tiene ganancia 2 (la del primer operacional) y de ahí va al inversor con ganancia 1. Al sumar las dos ondas al final del cable (inversión mediante) tenés en total 4 veces la amplitud que tenías a la salida de la cápsula.

Hecho eso, lo metés a cualquier preamplificador de micrófono que tengas a mano.

Saludos


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Ene 11, 2010)

sory, seguro que no es un preamp cacho?
por que lo que me da a entender en  la pagina es que es la version con operacionales de este circuito:






que dice: "The Project Proper

Figure 6 shows the project preamp - a balanced mic line driver......."
esa es la figura 6

o vos decis que no levanta la señal lo suficiente como para exitar una entrada de linea?
si es asi, no serviria variar la realimentacion para tener mas ganancia o agregarle otra etapa?


----------



## Cacho (Ene 13, 2010)

Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> seguro que no es un preamp cacho?
> Figure 6 shows the project preamp - a balanced mic line driver...


Precisamente ahí lo dice. Es un aparatejo que balancea una señal de micrófono, pero no la preamplifica.En el caso de los micros estamos hablando de amplificaciones del orden del los 40dB como estándar y hasta unos 60dB, eso es una ganancia entre de 100 y 1000.

Esto lo que hace es tomar la señal del electret, acomodar las impedancias (la baja) y balancearla. Eso se conecta a un cable y de ahí va a la consola que tendrá su pre de micrófono. Se puede hacer algo con los pres que postea ESP, que son buenos.

Este y este otro sirven para tomar la entrada balanceada que saldrá del primer bicho son preamplificadores. El segundo es muy similar al que se suele ver en las consolas de sonido.

Si no, tenés este otro (fig. 4) que también te va a dar buenos resultados.

Todos están preparados para tomar la señal balanceada que entrega el primer circuito.

Saludos


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Ene 13, 2010)

> Precisamente ahí lo dice. Es un aparatejo que balancea una señal de micrófono, pero no la preamplifica.


mi ingles es malo no cacho? 
bien ahi cacho, como siempre salvandome las papas!!
hacele caso xesp1 este tipo sabe
un abrazo!


----------



## xesp1 (Ene 13, 2010)

jajajaja!! estaba aquí de expectador para ver cómo terminaba el debate.
muchísimas gracias a los dos por el interés mostrado.
así es muy fácil aprender!!
para cualquier otra duda acudiré de nuevo.
un saludo!!!


----------



## mufo (Jun 29, 2010)

¿ Se puede modificar el circuito adjunto para conectarle un microfono electret de alta impedancia (2200 Ohm) ?

El circuito es del proyecto 13 de ESP version 12V, pero es para microfonos de baja impedancia (600 Ohm)  , dejo el link de ESP

http://sound.whsites.net/project13.htm


----------

